# JAWESOME!



## RMThompson (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## RMThompson (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I wager I am really boring you with my over-processed tshirt shots, aren't I?


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe have her turn a little bit more towards the camera, it would show the shirt a little better.


----------



## dtzitko (Sep 10, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> Well I wager I am really boring you with my over-processed tshirt shots, aren't I?



Nothing boring here. Great photo, and she's awful easy on the eyes too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cero21 (Sep 11, 2009)

Great work as usual!  I agree I am more attracted to the model herself than the shirt though!


----------



## NiKOnSLR (Sep 12, 2009)

Great pics. Love the quality.


----------



## Lyncca (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice as always


----------



## manaheim (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice.  I agree on the turning toward the cam as I didn't really realize it was a t-shirt ad pic until I saw the logo and then went back.  (Not that it's entirely bad that we're distracted by the woman being womanly... but I assume the t-shirt folks want the woman to grab your attention and then to stare at the shirt)

I also think the highlights are a touch blown and such, but I also immediately identified that as a style choice and a nicely handled one as well.

Really nice overall.


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 13, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Very nice. I agree on the turning toward the cam as I didn't really realize it was a t-shirt ad pic until I saw the logo and then went back. (Not that it's entirely bad that we're distracted by the woman being womanly... but I assume the t-shirt folks want the woman to grab your attention and then to stare at the shirt)
> 
> I also think the highlights are a touch blown and such, but I also immediately identified that as a style choice and a nicely handled one as well.
> 
> Really nice overall.


 
Thanks.

Adressing the "turning towards the camera" issue... I take hundreds of Tshirt photos a week, and for the most part 90% of them are straight on Tshirt shots. Recently I've been trying to experiment with some ways to show off the shirts with a more natural feel, like this.


----------



## craig (Sep 13, 2009)

Love it! Your work is constantly growing. 

I love the tshirt work and it of course pays the bills. Do consider branching out. Paid or TFP fashion work seems like the next step. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Moonb007 (Sep 14, 2009)

I think its great, and it does not fit the typical mold like other shirt companies with her on the angle.


----------

